# Hamble School Rally



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just under a month now to our jaunt to Hamble School we now have 52 on the rally list  with only 8 more places left.

If for any reason you can not make it could you please let me know so that I can delete you from the list.

*Locovan Mavis* will be running a raffle for this years charity so if any of you would like to donate a prize please bring it with you all contributions great fully accepted.

On the* Saturday night* we have* KENNYJAY *to entertain us and an *American Supper* where every van supply's a plate of something to eat to make a buffet for all. Now so that we don't end up with 500 sausages rolls and nothing else :roll: :lol: could you all post what you are bringing to eat, just a plate not a banquet please.

On the *Sunday night* we have a *Wine and Cheese Evening*, the wine is being supplied by our saviour :lol: *Nukeadmin Dave* and maybe bit of cheese, so if you would like to bring a small piece of your favourite cheese along for others to try please do so.

We also will have a Quiz and a few games of Bingo for those that want to.

Jacquie


----------



## bognormike

thanks for the reminder Jac, I'll pass the details on to the boss :lol:


----------



## moblee

LadyJ said:


> and an *American Supper* where every van supply's a plate of something to eat to make a buffet for all. Now so that we don't end up with 500 sausages rolls and nothing else :roll: :lol: could you all post what you are bringing to eat, just a plate not a banquet please.
> Jacquie


*Sausage rolls* :evil: :lol:

It's a good idea really Jacquie :wink:


----------



## Happyrunner

Thanks for that Jacs.

We'll bring a few quiches.


----------



## locovan

cakes


----------



## lindyloot

Pizza


----------



## brillopad

Brenda's nice homemade cakes that are sort after by the whole world, and that recently adorned the royal wedding head table :wink:


----------



## Alemo

Gina says "flapjacks"


----------



## JollyJack

Andrea says savoury "cheese slices"


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi Jac,

Cath said she will make a rice salad, also we will bring some home made chuckney aswell as some local cheese for Sunday :wink:   

Cheers S


----------



## ladyrunner

Grapes and carrot sticks


----------



## Dinks123

Looking forward to the chutney!!! Not sure yet what we will bring...but will add to the table!


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Anymore bringing any food????

So far we have

Sausages rolls
quiches
pizza
Savoury cheese slices
Salad & Chutney 
Grapes & carrot sticks
Flapjacks
2 lots of cakes
guacamole & hummus with veg sticks to dip


Jen & I will supply some rolls and summit to put in them :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## rayc

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Anymore bringing any food????
> 
> So far we have
> 
> Sausages rolls
> quiches
> pizza
> Savoury cheese slices
> Salad & Chutney
> Grapes & carrot sticks
> Flapjacks
> 2 lots of cakes
> 
> Jen & I will supply some rolls and summit to put in them :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


I'll bring some guacamole & hummus with veg sticks to dip

luv Lesley


----------



## locovan

Lesley Applecake ???


----------



## moblee

We might bring something else as well as Sausage rolls


----------



## rayc

locovan said:


> Lesley Applecake ???


Mavis, Lesley says you will have to wait until Wimborne for that.
Ray


----------



## locovan

rayc said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lesley Applecake ???
> 
> 
> 
> Mavis, Lesley says you will have to wait until Wimborne for that.
> Ray
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: OK Ta


----------



## LadyJ

Just a reminder folks that this rally does not start till *after 5pm on the Friday * so please *NO* early arrivals as it is a school playing field and will still be in use till 5pm.

If you arrive early to the area you can park in The Royal Victoria Country Park at Netley all day is about £3 I think.

If anyone is not coming can they please let me know so I can take you off the list.

Also if you are not arriving on Friday evening can you please let me know so that we are not sitting up all night waiting for you.

Now do we have any more offers of food for our buffet???

Jacquie


----------



## bognormike

we'll do something Jac, probably savoury, will advise later 8)


----------



## Spacerunner

We'll bring the doggy bags Jac :wink: 

Juniebabe will knock summat up (probably me!). She tells me she has a cookery GCE!


----------



## jakjon

hi Jacqui
Jacqui have you forgot football saturday night
jackie will bring nibblets pork pies and crisps and nuts
Jakjon


----------



## LadyJ

jakjon said:


> hi Jacqui
> Jacqui have you forgot football saturday night
> jackie will bring nibblets pork pies and crisps and nuts
> Jakjon


Football ya can forget that for one night matey :lol: yer coming out to play :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Spacerunner said:


> We'll bring the doggy bags Jac :wink:
> 
> Juniebabe will knock summat up (probably me!). She tells me she has a cookery GCE!


Spacy if June doesn't knock you up I will :lol:

Anymore offerings please?

I see we have a few little horrors upps sorry children attending wouid anybody like to organise something for them to do by any chance as i'm hopeless with kids :roll: not much good with dogs either going by my terrorists :roll: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## rayc

LadyJ said:


> I see we have a few little horrors upps sorry children attending wouid anybody like to organise something for them to do by any chance as i'm hopeless with kids :roll: Jacquie


Moblee is your man, he has had more experience than most where children are concerned.


----------



## moblee

Alright Ray  

My lot usually team up with the others & play manhunt (Like Hide & seek) :? 

I could organise a let the tyres down on a chausson welcome competition 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner

moblee said:


> Alright Ray
> 
> My lot usually team up with the others & play manhunt (Like Hide & seek) :?
> 
> I could organise a let the tyres down on a chausson welcome competition 8O :lol: :lol:


I could organise a ramble across Tipner rifle range.

_Chausson Welcome Owners Unite_ :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Spacerunner said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright Ray
> 
> My lot usually team up with the others & play manhunt (Like Hide & seek) :?
> 
> I could organise a let the tyres down on a chausson welcome competition 8O :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I could organise a ramble across Tipner rifle range.
> 
> _Chausson Welcome Owners Unite_ :lol:
Click to expand...

Or a game of footy using a chausson as goal posts....... 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

CatherineandSteve said:


> Or a game of footy using a chausson as goal posts....... 8O :lol: :lol:


P.a.f.c v C.u.f.c :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve

moblee said:


> CatherineandSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or a game of footy using a chausson as goal posts....... 8O :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> P.a.f.c v C.u.f.c :lol:
Click to expand...

May,be Spaccy would like to be the referee........... :wink:


----------



## carol

Jacqui we'll bring something but not sure what yet. 

Carol 

See what we can find on way home


----------



## bjderbys

We will bring Cheese and biscuit selection


----------



## JollyJack

Jacquie I just been talking to sweeny - they'll bring a gateaux or similar sweet.


----------



## larrywatters

Me and Gill will bring to the American Supper, spring rolls, samosas and chicken satay sticks.
Will that be alright?


----------



## clianthus

Brilliant Larry. Thank you.


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hello Jackie

We will bring something vegetarian that requires no oven cooking as we dont have one. Depends on what is available where we are shopping.

Motorhomer


----------



## locovan

Jackie as I will be in London on Friday 27th Im going to get up very early Saturday morning and travel to Hamble so will be there ASAP


----------



## LadyJ

locovan said:


> Jackie as I will be in London on Friday 27th Im going to get up very early Saturday morning and travel to Hamble so will be there ASAP


Thanks for letting me know Mavis see you sometime on the Saturday then 

If anybody else is not arriving on the *Friday after 5pm *can you please let me know a.s.a.p. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## bognormike

LadyJ said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie as I will be in London on Friday 27th Im going to get up very early Saturday morning and travel to Hamble so will be there ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know Mavis see you sometime on the Saturday then
> 
> If anybody else is not arriving on the *Friday after 5pm *can you please let me know a.s.a.p. Thanks
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

aren't we ALL arriving after 5pm Jac? :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

bognormike said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie as I will be in London on Friday 27th Im going to get up very early Saturday morning and travel to Hamble so will be there ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know Mavis see you sometime on the Saturday then
> 
> If anybody else is not arriving on the *Friday after 5pm *can you please let me know a.s.a.p. Thanks
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aren't we ALL arriving after 5pm Jac? :lol:
Click to expand...

Some folks do not read the instructions Mike :roll: and if anyone turns up before 5pm I will be in deep dodo with the School and we might even lose our camping there.

Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve

LadyJ said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie as I will be in London on Friday 27th Im going to get up very early Saturday morning and travel to Hamble so will be there ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know Mavis see you sometime on the Saturday then
> 
> If anybody else is not arriving on the *Friday after 5pm *can you please let me know a.s.a.p. Thanks
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aren't we ALL arriving after 5pm Jac? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some folks do not read the instructions Mike :roll: and if anyone turns up before 5pm I will be in deep dodo with the School and we might even lose our camping there.
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Hi Jac,

You could stand outside the school from about 12 o,clock disguised as a lollypop lady and wave on any motorhome that tries to access the school 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers I,m outta here............


----------



## Spacerunner

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi Jac,
> 
> You could stand outside the school from about 12 o,clock disguised as a lollypop lady and wave on any motorhome that tries to access the school 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers I,m outta here............


Lollipop Lady......is that a euphemism?


----------



## LadyJ

:roll: I see we have some right comedians attending this rally would you all like to do a turn one night in the hall. :lol: 


A few still un confirmed as well could you all please confirm your attendance a.s.a.p and if any more of you are thinking of joining us please add yourselves to the list pdq as I shall be closing booking on Monday 23rd May.



Jacquie


----------



## 96706

we'll bring something but not sure what 8O Sausages or crisps or biscuits or . . .


----------



## G2EWS

That's it!

Persuaded Claire that we will go to this one, sounds like too much fun to miss!

Will be our first trip without electric. I am told by others who have been that running the generator won't be a problem.

Never used our shower either, so will be checking that out this weekend. Cannot go without a shower every day!

We will be arriving 18:00 I reckon by the time Eleanor gets back from School.

Regards


Chris


----------



## locovan

G2EWS said:


> That's it!
> 
> Persuaded Claire that we will go to this one, sounds like too much fun to miss!
> 
> Will be our first trip without electric. I am told by others who have been that running the generator won't be a problem.
> 
> Never used our shower either, so will be checking that out this weekend. Cannot go without a shower every day!
> 
> We will be arriving 18:00 I reckon by the time Eleanor gets back from School.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris


So pleased you can come we do have a great time here as the field is great and Hamble is a brill yachting harbour.






Remember this 
When we first bought a M/Home we never knew about rallies and being in a field with hook up and now we go to Rallies all the time no hook up.
Just enjoy the freedom


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Mavis,

Yes I have a three day conference in Hamble Marina. Coming up the weekend after this one.

We get to race across to the Isle of Wight as well!

Got some photos somewhere of the last one.

Regards


Chris


----------



## G2EWS

Booking confirmed,

Jacquie, I may be able to persuade Claire to bring one of Her famous chilli's with rice. We can also bring disposable bowls and spoons.

Having never been to this one before I am not sure if it will be OK. Let me know.

Regards

Chris


----------



## LadyJ

G2EWS said:


> Booking confirmed,
> 
> Jacquie, I may be able to persuade Claire to bring one of Her famous chilli's with rice. We can also bring disposable bowls and spoons.
> 
> Having never been to this one before I am not sure if it will be OK. Let me know.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris

Yes please all contributions gratefully accepted.

Now have you read the instructions :lol: * DO NOT ARRIVE BEFORE 5PM* and please make sure you come into the school gate which is the right hand gate and not the left hand one into the park else you will loose the top of your van. :wink:

Jacquie


----------



## lindyloot

Hi Chris , Claire and Eleanor, glad you can make it, lookforward to seeing you all
Rich and Lin


----------



## G2EWS

lindyloot said:


> Hi Chris , Claire and Eleanor, glad you can make it, lookforward to seeing you all
> Rich and Lin


Hi Lin,

Pssst, is there a naughty corner :twisted:

Regards

Chris


----------



## LadyJ

I can find you a naughty corner by all means Chris but I do hope I will not have to :wink: 



We have 4 places left now and I am closing booking tomorrow morning
so if anymore of you are thinking of coming get your names on the rally list today.


Jacquie


----------



## G2EWS

LadyJ said:


> I can find you a naughty corner by all means Chris but I do hope I will not have to :wink:


Jacquie,

Me naughty? Never been heard of.

Others going over the top? Happens all of the time :lol:

Look forward to seeing you on Friday.

Regards

Chris


----------



## dawnwynne

Jacquie

We'll definitely bring something but can you post a list of what you have now so we can try to fill in some of the blanks...

Thanks


----------



## LadyJ

dawnwynne said:


> Jacquie
> 
> We'll definitely bring something but can you post a list of what you have now so we can try to fill in some of the blanks...
> 
> Thanks


Hi Dawn so far we have

Sausage rolls
Quiches
Cakes
Pizza
Flapjacks
Grapes & Carrot sticks
Savoury Cheese slices
Salad & Chutney
Gateau
Cheese & Biccys
Spring Rolls & Samosas
Chicken Satay Sticks
Bread Rolls & summit to go in them
Sausages & crisps
Chilli & Rice
Pork Pies & nibbles
Chicken wings
Muffins or cup cakes
Pate & rice salad

and quite a few bringing some thing but no idea what :roll: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## dawnwynne

Fab thanks Jacquie

We'll bring chicken wings and if I have the time another salad type thing! :lol:


----------



## litcher

I'll do either muffins or cup cakes.

Viv


----------



## Invicta

Sorry that we will be missing 'Hamble' this year due to Coco's increasing immobility. Getting a six and a half stone Labrador in and out of an R/V despite the ramp that 'Inkey' gave me last year is an impossible task.

Hope everyone has an enjoyable weekend and the weather is kind to you all. Will be thinking of you.

Invicta (Peggy)


----------



## clive1821

Di's in the and quite a few bringing some thing but no idea what, she has mentioned Pate and rice salad......


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Peggy

Sorry to hear you are not joining us  hope Coco keeps going a bit longer.



Hi Clive

Pate and rice salad sounds great.


Jacquie


----------



## bob44

Hello Jacquie, Clianthus and All,

I have just PM'd LadyJ to tell her that Maggie and I will be arriving at 7.00-ish on Friday.

Looking forward to seeing everyone as the last Rally we were able to attend was the Valentines Day bash at Birdham organised by Brillo last Year!

Have scanned the Eats list and we should be able to add something 'interesting'... (Mmm; Maltese Dog, anyone? :wink

See you all there

Bob


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Not long now to our jaunt to Hamble can I just remind folks* NOT* to arrive before 5pm at the school.

If you arrive early to the area you can park up in The Royal Victoria Country Park at Netley for about £3 all day.

As only locovan and dawnwynne have let me know that they will be arriving on Saturday I take the rest of you will arrive Friday, if this is not the case can you please let me know as Jen and I do not want to be sitting up all night waiting for you.

If you are not going to make it there also please let us know a.s.a.p

My mobile number is *0753 863 6122* and Jen's is* 0770 927 3974* a text or call will do. Please do not post on here as we may not have internet available down there.

Have a safe journey down to Hamble and when you get there it is the right hand side gate you enter into the school.

See you all soon

Jacquie


----------



## tramp

Just so we all know ......

Those that aint been before ....

when turning into the school DONT TAKE THE CAR PARK ENTRANCE...ON THE LEFT ours is the school entrance not PLAYING FIELD

as the HEIGHT BARRIER is unforgiving

Maybe if possible a nice larger than usual sign could be errected  :lol: .

or for those intending hitting the barrier phone ud first so we can post it on youtube  :lol: :lol: 

see you all friday..mines fish and chips please Linda


----------



## LadyJ

There is no height barrier on the school entrance folks that is on the Park next door :roll: so as I said take the right hand gate and turn right once inside the school gate and follow the road round to the back of the school. 

Jen and I will be parked on the field ready to take your money off you 8) cash only please and if you can have the correct money it would be a great help.

We do have the field for the week so extra nights are available, you don't have to go home Wednesday :wink: 


Jacquie


----------



## 96706

Some of us have to be back at work on Tuesday :-& 
How the other 8O arf live eh


----------



## bognormike

[quote="LadyJ"

Jen and I will be parked on the field ready to take your money off you 8) cash only please and if you can have the correct money it would be a great help.

We do have the field for the week so extra nights are available, you don't have to go home Wednesday :wink:

Jacquie[/quote]

jac - can you remind us how much a night? I'm on a slow connection and it'll take ages to get to the rally page  8) :lol: See you all there on Friday -(currently in luxurious splendour on the CC "centenary" site after a rustic couple of days at Ashurst) :wink:


----------



## rayc

bognormike said:


> [quote="LadyJ"
> 
> Jen and I will be parked on the field ready to take your money off you 8) cash only please and if you can have the correct money it would be a great help.
> 
> We do have the field for the week so extra nights are available, you don't have to go home Wednesday :wink:
> 
> Jacquie


jac - can you remind us how much a night? I'm on a slow connection and it'll take ages to get to the rally page  8) :lol: See you all there on Friday -(currently in luxurious splendour on the CC "centenary" site after a rustic couple of days at Ashurst) :wink:[/quote]

Mike, £7.50 pn + £1 rally fee. Ray


----------



## moblee

What's the *Earliest time* we can arrive jacquie :?:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike

Ray - thanks for that!!
Phil - one minute past 5 :lol: .


----------



## moblee

:wink:


----------



## caz_cat

*Food for Saturday*

Bringing smoked salmon nibbles.
and possible something else
Looking forward to seeing everyone
Carol and Noel


----------



## LadyJ

Weather report from down south in the area of Hamble well 10 miles up the road to be precise.

We have had a few little showers today but nothing to worry about so far today  suns even been out as well  



Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Thanks jacquie

We're getting heavy showers up here 8O Then sun,then rain,then sun :roll: 

It would be a tight squeeze on those two playgrounds.  :lol:


----------



## locovan

We are getting Thunder here but forecast for tomorrow is good :wink:


----------



## bognormike

we're just up the road at CC site in the New Forest, only a few spots of rain here today but strong winds. No real rain forecast, wind dies down tonight, mostly cloudy, not especially warm.


----------



## bognormike

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/11


----------



## brillopad

Were all on the car park near the marina, been real windy,sun out now and the winds died down a bit , good for the wind surfers on the water,but not that warm, see you lot tomorrow at 3 o.clock at the school.Dennis


----------



## CatherineandSteve

brillopad said:


> Were all on the car park near the marina, been real windy,sun out now and the winds died down a bit , good for the wind surfers on the water,but not that warm, see you lot tomorrow at 3 o.clock at the school.Dennis


By the time we get there tomorrow evening Dennis, you will probably be in bed fast asleep 8O I know you like to be in bed early :roll: :wink:

Cheers S


----------



## moblee

CatherineandSteve said:


> By the time we get there tomorrow evening Dennis, you will probably be in bed fast asleep 8O I know you like to be in bed early :roll: :wink:
> 
> Cheers S


He is only 6 :lol: :lol:


----------



## tramp

oh Dennis whats that I hear rubling in the wind  

DONT ARRIVE BEFORE 5PM NOT 3PM....you trying to get us band...which leads me onto the boyracers I`ve got booked for 11pm tonight for you.. :lol: 

I`ve got my snow chains incase of inclement weather as its England bankholiday after all...

see you all tommorow....fish and chips for tea people...


----------



## LadyJ

Never mind boy racers Dennis will have enough trouble with the Gypsys where he's parked that's why we ain't there 8O 



Just a reminder please let either Jen or me know if you are not arriving Friday and if you are not arriving at all

My mobile is 0753 863 6122 Jen's is 0770 927 3974



Jacquie


----------



## tramp

I`m parked up at the cemetry in a layby having the time of my life waiting for the gates to open... :lol: :lol: cloudy but the suns trying to get out...oh yes excellent t mobile coverage on the dongle.

see you all soon...


----------



## sallytrafic

You are very quiet at Hamble


----------



## tramp

Hi sallytraffic,

We aint quite by no means just all having the usual fun if a little windy  ..but thiers sure to be a few quite people this morning from last nights "partying" and singinging   ...if its called that moew :lol: .

And the car boot today so more junk for the vans...


----------



## LadyJ

sallytrafic said:


> You are very quiet at Hamble


Too busy enjoying our selves Frank  why ain't you here?

Am suffering this morning too much jumping about last night found bits of me I had forgotten id got :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## Sundial

*Thanks for Hamble Rally*

Jacquie, John, Ken and Jen etc etc

Many many thanks for a cracker of a weekend - thoroughly enjoyed the evenings' entertainment - great to see everyone having a good time. I imagine there were a few hoarse voice boxes on Sunday morning.... KennyJay was fantastic and the extra singers with their backing groups - marvellous - very brave of them!!!

Our first proposal at MHF???? Really made the evening special - plus the birthday celebrations - congratulations from us!!!!!!!!

See you at the next one ......... 
Sundial , Terry and Jean


----------



## dawnwynne

Thanks for a great weekend. We had a great time and found the area around Hamble absolutely fantastic!

We'll be back again!


----------



## bognormike

Our thanks as well to all the team. sorry we had to disappear so early. Hope we can both make it next time 8)


----------



## brillopad

Thats us home after another great time , thanks jac & jon, Jen & Ken,for every thing, and kenny for his time and effort that he gives for free, well done all, more of the same please, these meets get better and better.

Dennis & brenda


----------



## larrywatters

were are back at the ranch  , endeavour is put to bed all emptied out. getting her ready for France next weekend, then of of we go   .
we had a great weekend  , thank to all who made it so special you are great, hope to see you soon.

larry & gill


----------



## locovan

Well what a rally mad as always but what a great time and we are still here to Wednesday. I'm on my iPad the first time I have had a go.
Thanks to John And Lady J, Ken and Jen, and KennyJ the organization has been wonderful.
My thanks go to all of you for the Raffle Prizes and the donations altogether we have raised as the Charity money came to 252 Pounds
WOW!! You are brill !!!!!!!


----------



## rayc

Thanks to Jacquie, John, Jenny and Ken for all their hard work which we really do appreciate. There is a lot more to it than just turning up for the rally. Thanks to Kenny for another great couple of evenings entertainment and to Clive for supporting him.
Well done to all the karaoke performers who I admire for their bravery in getting up in front of people.

Ray & Lesley


----------



## clive1821

Just arrived home thanks to all makeing our time with you guy so good.....


----------



## bob44

Maggie and I add our humble thanks to all of those who put so much time & effort into making this Hamble Rally such a success.

BZ & VMT from Sunny Southsea!

All Best wishes to new friends and the old ones, too x x x x


----------



## G2EWS

Back from our first Hamble trip,

Wow what a great few days, our thanks go to Jacquie, John, Jenny and Ken. And of course Kenny for the entertainment. If I missed anyone else who was involved please accept my apologies for not knowing and our thanks as well.

Was great to meet up with old friends and make some new ones. I understand that the naughty corner was well behaved so I now have at least two gold stars :lol: 

I am currently downloading just over 2,000 photos  
A lot are of the weekend. It will take me some time to go through them. Once done I will put up an album and let you know on here.

As mentioned at the time, just let me know if you like any and pm me your email address. I will then be able to email larger versions. Any that you really like I am happy to work out a way to get a high resolution copy so you can print it.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## JollyJack

What a great rally - our first time at Hamble and we look look forward to going back! Many the thanks to all the team Jac/John, Ken and Jen, KennyJ, Clive, the Karokee kids, Ray & Lesley for managing the prizes and anyone I missed.. nice to see everyone again and look forward to next time.

We are now down near Dover off to France and the south tomorrow: thanks to everyone for all the advice on that and especially the info on Italy  

Andrea & Bob


----------



## lindyloot

Home safe and sound, unpacked , fed and watered. many thanks to Jacquie, John, Jen and Ken for organizing the rally. Kenny and Clive for the cabaret. Great to meet up with friends old and new . rotno. 
Rich and Lin


----------



## 96706

Thanks for a great weekend everyone, especially Jacqui, Jen, Ken, John for the organisation, Kenny and the karaokees for the entertainment, and Steve and Jo for picking up everything I dropped 8O :lol: :roll: 

Jean


----------



## carol

To all who worked so hard to make this rally work again a huge thank you. Shame we couldn't really make the sun shine. 

Great to meet friends again and meet some faces behind the avatars

Thanks to all

Carol and Duncan


----------



## Spacerunner

*Summer arrived today*

What a fabulous weekend!
Many thanks to all the organizers who made the rally such a success.
Although we only live a few miles away we never knew what a lovely spot this was, so another thankyou to whoever discovered it.

The sun appeared yesterday and today the wind has dropped. So, us 'lucky few' who are left are enjoying relaxing in the warm sun.

Great to meet up with friends old and new and to enjoy some terrific social evenings.

Special thanks to Brillopad for getting me to entertain (?) everyone with my own inimitable style of singing. At least I sang all the right notes, but not necessarily in the right order :lol:

Oh well, down to The Harrier for a liquid lunch.


----------



## moblee

Home now 

Excellent rally, really good entertainment,great to meet old & new Friends.


----------



## litcher

Back home after a great few days.  Thanks to Jacquie, John, Jen, Ken and everyone who helped us have such a good time.

The sun did come out today - I'm living proof as I'm now bright red, much to my daughter's amusement. And I mean bright red   I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow evening - I hope he's equally amused, but somehow I doubt it. You'd think I'd have learnt by now. :roll: 

Viv


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Viv,

As mentioned on EB's I find it amazing that we can get to this age and still make daft mistakes! We will learn, one day :lol: 

Went through 1500 photos last night and whittled them down to 650. Next job is to choose ones suitable to be worked on!

Regards

Chris


----------



## Rodnsandy

Thank you to every one that made the weekend so special. 

Sandy and Rod


----------



## Woofer

Home now after an extended stay, blame it on the weather!
Lovely weekend and thanks to Jacquie and Jen for all their efforts.
Great to meet up with old faces and meet new ones. Roll on the next one!


----------



## Spacerunner

G2EWS said:


> Hi Viv,
> 
> As mentioned on EB's I find it amazing that we can get to this age and still make daft mistakes! We will learn, one day :lol:
> 
> Went through 1500 photos last night and whittled them down to 650. Next job is to choose ones suitable to be worked on!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris


Can't wait.......have my solicitor on red alert! :lol:


----------



## locovan

We are home after a good journey --thanks everyone it has been a brilliant time with my Cyber Friends and my Cyber dog and husband :lol: :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi all,

Thank you Jac, John, Jen and Ken, A great weekend good to meet up with friends and visit a few places we have'nt been, also thanks to Kennyjay and Clive for Saturday and Sunday,s entertainment.

Cheers C&S


----------



## Happyrunner

*Hamble school rally*

We thank you all for a brilliant time but a Special thanks to Jacquie, John, Jen, Ken,

And also thanks to Kennyjay Top man and Clive for the entertainment.
To Ken and Jen have good time in France,

Last weekend Hamble this weekend Here we are off to Grimsby yes to Grimsby to the Autotrail Factory for Monday 7.30am.

Linda Mike.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


Well what a brilliant lot you all were  I didn't have to yell at anybody even Mr Grews :lol: although I did have to tell him off about parking up before he had paid us :roll: so only one gold star Chris :lol: 

May I thank you all who contributed to the American Supper and the Wine & Cheese evenings what a brilliant spread we had.

KEENYJAY Ken was his usual expert self thank you so much Ken I don't know what we would do without you.

Clive1821 & dinks123 Clive & Diane Clive for doing all the technical stuff with lights etc and Diane for helping out where need be thanks both.

Pepe Mick for calling the bingo under great duress as some who were not playing would not shut up :roll: thanks Mick.

Nukeadmin Dave for the wine donation

Special thanks to Cronkle Mike & Bobbie who helped out all over the weekend with humping tables and chairs and sorting the food out with us.

bjderbys Christine for the line dancing lessons also my special dancing partner, thanks Chris.

Last but not least Clianthus Jen & Gaspode Ken as with out their help I don't think we could have managed, thanks both.

Thank you all for a very pleasant time, the sun finally came out and we have been having a very good time those of us that stayed on.

Now put it in your diaries same place, same time Spring Bank Holiday week 2012, its all booked and we hope to see you all there.



Jacquie & John


----------



## zoro

Thanks to Jac, John, Ken and Jen, not forgetting Kenny who was brilliant. 

We had a fab time, well worth the journey south.

Also thanks to Russell (Tramp) for his help with our battery problem, new 

battery hopefully arriving Monday, and we can be off on our travels again. 

Hope everyone who left for foreign parts has a great time.

Steve & Jo


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All,

As the albums on here are limited to 8mb uploads at a time I thought it was easier to give you a link to my flickr page:

MHF - Hamble May 2011

If you love it, hate it, want a copy, want it removed let me know and I will sort it out as soon as I can.

Happy to receive a message on here, via pm, or on the flickr page. Whichever way I will get it sorted.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## larrywatters

great pics  well done but you did not get my good side :evil: . lawyer letter on the way.


----------

